# A big "Thank You" to Kyoshi Castelli explaining the 11 hands of buddha



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 5, 2020)

I was curious about just exactly what is the 11 hands of the buddha and here is an excellent overview. Each one has its own video clip


----------



## marlon (Jul 2, 2020)

I took a seminar with GGM Villari on the 11 Hands. His version is different than the above, although easy to see it based on Plum Tree. In the seminar there was discussion and demonstration of distancing , footwork, positioning, execution of the 11 Hands and follow up strikes. Very interesting and applicable.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Buddha was never a grandmaster of anything, and only had two hands.  Hahahaha.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

Ah, Chinese-Japanese hybrid classes, not there's anything wrong with that.  I'd call this a mashup of traditional and made-up stuff specific to this school, far from mainstream but you can see the various influences.

Better than most kenpo demo videos I've seen, but it lacks some energy and timing, and I don't mean on the part of "Kyoshi" Steven.  He's full of it.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jul 7, 2020)

Oily Dragon said:


> Ah, Chinese-Japanese hybrid classes, not there's anything wrong with that.  I'd call this a mashup of traditional and made-up stuff specific to this school, far from mainstream but you can see the various influences.
> 
> Better than most kenpo demo videos I've seen, but it lacks some energy and timing, and I don't mean on the part of "Kyoshi" Steven.  He's full of it.



It would be interesting to know the actual history of this.


----------



## Buka (Jul 7, 2020)

Best be careful training the Eleven Hands with Fred. At least six of those hands will be going into your pockets.


----------



## isshinryuronin (May 2, 2021)

Oily Dragon said:


> Better than most kenpo demo videos I've seen, but it lacks some energy and timing, and I don't mean on the part of "Kyoshi" Steven. He's full of it.


Interesting video (that didn't import into this quote) that shows the sidestep to the outside and the deflection against a punch.  That move is in the opening of our Kusanku kata.  The next move, he shows coming off a block and extending the arm to strike the face - almost the same move we practiced in class yesterday.  What we do is not influenced by kenpo or Buddah's hands (or any other parts.)

Having associated with Kenpo under Parker for 3 years, and TMA Okinawan style for much longer, I find there is an amazing amount of intersection between the two.  Kenpo is said to be a modern "scientific" style, yet many of the principles taught can be found in old, authentic Okinawan karate.  While there are important differences between the two as well, both can be effective fighting forms of MA.

It's easy to pick out existing technique and principles, repackage them and market them as something new or profound.  This does not demean the arts or the value of the technique, just those that may take credit for them (I don't know the guys in the video so not making any personal judgements.)  Just saying there is little under the sun that's really new, and what's old (and often good) is available for all who search for it.  It's pretty much all "open source" now, if, one is open.


----------

